# Can't read my private messages



## kking7777 (Feb 19, 2003)

*Can\'t read my private messages*

Hi I just joined this site and I have 5 private messages but your site will not recognize my login name or password. Could someone please help me with this?


----------



## Integrity (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: Can\'t read my private messages*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*kking7777 said:*
but your site will not recognize my login name or password. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Welcome first of all!! how did you get in to post this if the site will not reconise you logn and pword. i am a bit confused. click the link at the top'MY HOME' and then click the link 'received private messages' and you are there.

Hope you enjoy it here /images/graemlins/wave.gif


----------



## dimopoulos (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: Can\'t read my private messages*

Hi kking7777

I logged in as you and managed to see the private messages (although I did not open them for obvious reasons naturally). This leads me to believe that either you tried to express your problem and we didn't understand or your computer prevents you from accessing the private messages.

I will email you directly to the address you used to register so that we can sort this thing out.


----------



## kking7777 (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: Can\'t read my private messages*

Hi I just tried it again and when I login and it takes me to my message board and then I click on private messages and it says login or password not recognized or something like that and then it directs me to back click. This is weird and I really would love to read my private messages I have like 6 now.


----------



## dimopoulos (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: Can\'t read my private messages*

It must be a problem with your cookies then (not the ones you eat of course). Can you please tell me what browser you are using and which version (usually found in the browser's Help/About menu).


----------

